
Neutrino combines the power of webpack with the simplicity of presets - davidjnelson
https://neutrinojs.org
======
verdverm
[https://github.com/sysgears/larix](https://github.com/sysgears/larix)

------
sadris
Looks really good. Webpack is crazy complicated. And last time I tried it I
couldn't even install it from npm.

